# Findind our new Golden in NY or nearby



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am located in the Thousand Islands area of New York and in search of a Golden for our family. We are in no rush but I figure I can start now until we find the one that we are looking for. Our Golden that passed away from Cancer was a VERY gorgeous guy. He was medium gold in color with a HUGE bear like head, very large framed, and the sweetest expressions. I would love to find a larger and "teddy bear" type golden like him but they are hard to find. We are willing to travel up to 2-3 hours. I also have family in the DC area of Maryland that we visit often so somewhere between NY and MD may work as well.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Make sure you go with a good breeder too....  

I've seen a lot of goldens out there with the big heads. I think this is genetics and also if you wait a little bit longer before neutering your golden. Getting a golden with a "teddy bear" head shouldn't be that difficult. 

As far as size - I would not sacrifice health of your dog or soundness of hips trying to get a dog who is taller and wider than the breed standard, which is 24" at the shoulder tops. 

There seem to be a few really good breeders in your area. If I were in the area, I'd probably be calling Gaylans, even though they probably have a waiting list. She might be able to forward you to someone else who may have or be expecting puppies.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't know NY state to know if you are close, but there are two kennels I am familiar with, Valleygold and Springvale. I have used a Valleygold boy that resides with the co-owner in NH as the sire of my last litter and was very pleased with the pups and their knowledge. I have a client that has gotten 2 lovely dogs from Springvale. Gaylan's dogs are terrific ( my second golden was a descendant of one of their foundation bitches), but I think they frequently want show/performance homes.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah I agree the big head is largely genetic. My 2 boys neutered under one year of age have nice heads.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a good list of breeders to start contacting:

Amicus Goldens
Lisa V. Schiavoni
East Amherst, NY USA 14051 
[email protected]

Avalon Goldens
Suzanne Parks
Akron, NY USA 14001 
[email protected]
Avalon Golden Retrievers 
716 439-9594

Bonefeathers Retrievers
Tom and Judi Questel
Ogdensburg, NY USA 13669 
[email protected]
(315) 393-5379

Canandaigua Lake Goldens
Connie Craig
Canandaigua, NY USA 14424 
[email protected]
607-725-1748

Caymen's Golden Retrievers
Sharon & Scott Wilson
Sherburne, NY USA 13460 
[email protected]
www.caymens.com 
607-334-8307

Chestnut Goldens
Mary Beth & Katie Konesky
Grand Island, NY USA 14072 
[email protected]
Chestnut - Golden Retrievers - Home Page 


Claddagh Golden Retrievers
Debra Mattle
Nunda, NY USA 14517 
[email protected]


Cross Creek Goldens
Christine Miele
Campbell Hall, NY USA 
[email protected]


Darrowby
Sallie & Dennis D'Asaro
New Baltimore, NY USA 12124 
[email protected]
index 


Donnybrook Golden Retrievers
Denise & Danielle Donovan
Middle Island, NY USA 
[email protected]

Gaylan's Golden Retrievers
Gayle Watkins
Cold Spring, NY USA 
[email protected]
Gaylan's Golden Retrievers: beautiful, working golden retrievers for home and sport 

Gemstar Golden Retrievers
Beth Gerevics
Darien Center, NY USA 
[email protected]
585-937-6963

Goodtime Golden Retrievers
Lisa Smith
Pound Ridge, NY USA 10576 
[email protected]

Gosling Golden Retrievers
Kay Gosling
Voorheesville, NY USA 12186 
[email protected]
goslingsgoldens.com 
518-765-4041

Gotta Be Goldens
Kathy Hearn
Rochester, NY USA 
[email protected]
Gotta Be Goldens - Golden Retrievers 
585-729-7200

Grand View Goldens
Jim & Lynn Parks
Cobleskill, NY USA 12043 
[email protected]
518-234-9536

Jackpot Golden Retrievers
Diane Blossom & Janet Share
Oakfield, NY USA 14125 
[email protected]

Konawinds Golden Retrievers
Heather Lashier
Johnson City, NY USA 13790 
[email protected]
Konawinds Golden Retrievers - KONAWINDSGOLDENRETRIEVERS 
607-798-7633

Lothlorien Goldens
Barbara Kersten
Worcester, NY USA 12197 
[email protected]
Lothlorien Goldens 
607-397-8044

Merrywood Golden Retrievers
Freya &Jerry Stein
Port Jefferson Station, NY USA 11776 
[email protected]

Millcreek Goldens
Fran Kovalcik
Churchville, NY USA 14428 
[email protected]
585-889-2883 or 585-314-8341

Nitro Golden Retrievers
Mary & Butch MacQueen
Frewsburg, NY USA 14738 
[email protected]
Nitro Golden Retrievers - Frewsburg, New York 
(716) 354-9235


Rustic Golden Retrievers
Beth Durand
Rochester, NY USA 14616 
[email protected]
Rustic Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Australian Shepherds, Rochester, NY 

Shady Lane Golden Retrievers
Nancy W. Strouss
Valley Cottage, NY USA 10989 
[email protected]
Home | People Training For Dogs(sm) 

Shenandoah Golden Retrievers
Diane Lavigne
Cobleskill, NY USA 12043 
[email protected]
HostMonster - Web hosting 
518-831-9192

Springvale Goldens
Nancy J. Lindberg (Ballard)
Burlington Flats, NY USA 13315 
[email protected]
Springvale Golden Retrievers - Home Page 
(607) 965-9067

SunJays Goldens
Francine & Howard Hellman
Suffern, NY USA 
[email protected]

Willogold
Joanne M Overbaugh
Richmondville, NY USA 12149 
[email protected]
willogoldkennels.com 
518-339-3292

Woolley Dawgs Golden Retrievers
Laura L. Sicko
Cherry Plain, NY USA 12040 
[email protected]
Woolley Dawgs 
518-658-3280

Glenwood Goldens
Barbara J. Tompsett
Brocton, NY USA 14716-0315 
[email protected]
(716) 792-9578

Goldwind Golden Retrievers
Sherry Smithbauer-Anderson
Elma, NY USA 14059 
[email protected]uno.com
(716) 655-2423

Kinderval Goldens
Mary Ellen Drumm
Hudson, NY USA 12534 
[email protected]
518-365-1598


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I forgot about Mary McQueen, but I also bred one of my girls to "Nitro's Boy Wonder", I also had a positive experience with her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Delmarva Goldens are located in MD!
Delmarva Golden Retrievers

I just put down a reservation for my pup from them. Very great breeder!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Rainheart said:


> Delmarva Goldens are located in MD!
> Delmarva Golden Retrievers
> 
> I just put down a reservation for my pup from them. Very great breeder!



Love Delmarva. :bowl:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Nitro Goldens

Goodtime Goldens

Benchmark Goldens


----------



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for your input and referrals! I will start looking into all of them right away It is much appreciated!


----------



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

Also, what price range seems to be the norm? It has been about 11 years since we have purchased a dog!


----------

